# Knife in Chest- Help please!



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Anybody ever done a knife stuck in the chest costume? Added difficulty, for a low cut front women's costume as in either no clothing to cover the stab area or only on the lower portion. Oh yeah, double difficulty, it has to look good.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

You might check at that Spirit store, there might be a kit you can buy that you apply with Spirit Gum. Not really sure, not much into costumes...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

For the low cut or no clothing solution, I think the best way to handle that is for me to just follow her around and hold the knife in place. Barring that...

One way I would consider....using a resin kit from Hobby Lobby...you could create a thin paintable surface to duplicate the contour of the person. Presuming the normal cautions such as ...don't do this on areas with excessive hair, etc. After creating a small surface matching the person, you can use more resin to attach a fake knife...or glue it (presuming it's not still on the person when glued). Then stick that on when costume time comes using spirit gum or something similar. As long as the knife isn't huge and remains light weight...I'd think it would work. Although, my first solution would still be better.


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

Are you suing a fake knife? Cut the tip off and then use pros-aide to adhere it to her skin. Pros-aide is amazingly strong and will hold it in place if you take the time to apply it and let it dry correctly.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

bansheette said:


> Are you suing a fake knife? Cut the tip off and then use pros-aide to adhere it to her skin. Pros-aide is amazingly strong and will hold it in place if you take the time to apply it and let it dry correctly.


Won't it wabble horizonally if it's not stablized?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys keep the ideas flowing, I'll be the one wearing it BTW. Lady haunter here We'll post pis when we get it together. It'll be a couple's costume.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Great idea but you're right, very hard to execute, especially without clothing to cover up the attachment device. A flat plate molded to your body contour and disguised with paint/make up seems the most logical solution. Unless you use a rubber knife however, I would make very, very sure that the attachment plate supports your entire weight so if, worst case, you happen to trip and fall, you don't really impale yourself. 

Oh yeah, don't forget to show us some pictures.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

DarkLore said:


> For the low cut or no clothing solution, I think the best way to handle that is for me to just follow her around and hold the knife in place. Barring that...
> 
> One way I would consider....using a resin kit from Hobby Lobby...you could create a thin paintable surface to duplicate the contour of the person. Presuming the normal cautions such as ...don't do this on areas with excessive hair, etc. After creating a small surface matching the person, you can use more resin to attach a fake knife...or glue it (presuming it's not still on the person when glued). Then stick that on when costume time comes using spirit gum or something similar. As long as the knife isn't huge and remains light weight...I'd think it would work. Although, my first solution would still be better.


Darklore, are you suggesting goneferal has a hairy chest? Just kidding! goneferal, I just read your profile, interesting job. Will you wear this costume for a work party?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Scareme*

No, we don't really hang out unless its for work, and I usually work solo on the night shifts anyway. Just a regular costume party or two.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Real, cut down knife= dangerous.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Real, cut down knife= dangerous.


THIS.

I'd hate to see goneferal ending up being actually impaled. A fake plastic knife painted up to look real is a better option.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I found "training knives" on amazon that are rubber, I'll probably cut a few of them down and paint the blades silver.


----------

